# LOL, Kobe didnt learn a thing...[PICS]



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. (Apr 3, 2004)

:raised_ey


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

haha..funny...(can you sense the sarcasm)


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mods plz lock this.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm not a Kobe fan, but this is lame.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Stupid.. Lame.. Blah!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lock this threads plz


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*cough*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=87569

*cough*


(it had to be done)


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

You have to love the Untouchables shirt :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think this thread is funny :laugh:

And the untouchables shirt is badass. Major props to Kobe.


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

You guys need to lighten up. I'm a Kobe fan, but I still found this funny.


----------



## clippers2playoffs (Aug 22, 2005)

its not that funny to begin with, but everyone does ned to lighten up, its a joke.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's Chris Mihm.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> It's Chris Mihm.


LOL


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> It's Chris Mihm.


bahahahaha!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

god wat a stupid thread hahahahah


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Lock this threads plz


Done..


----------

